# Jug lines



## daryl1979

What do y'all use for jug lines. I've been looking for good sized jugs so I can make jug lines using window weights. I want it to be self contained. But where do I find them? I use to have some but they burnt up when my dads boat barn burnt down.


----------



## Sunbeam

Two and three liter clear soda bottles work great.
Just put a LITTLE soapy water in them to rinse out the sticky sugar and rinse well with clear water..
Then put about two table spoons of white latex paint in each bottle and shake well.
Wallah!!! you have white bottle that you can write your info on the out side with a permanent ink marker.
Note you might have to do two applications of paint since some water base latex in a little runny.

Also you can Google a company called Bottle Solutions. They have heavy gauge PVC bottles in all sizes. I buy a white one quart or one liter size for drifting jugs. About $0.60 each in orders of a dozen or more.
Note you but the caps separate at about $0.12 each.


----------



## seacer

*Jug Line Weights*

Hi, What do you use for a weight for jug lines and how long should I make the line?

Searacer:texasflag


----------



## weedeater

Why not make some noodles instead? all you need is a few pieces of PVC, some caps, few foam pool noodles, string and weights. They are cheap to build and you can write your info on PVC with sharpie and wrap your string around them when not in use.


----------



## JDubya

I use 2 liter coke bottles and trotline string....works great for me


----------



## Red3Fish

We use 1 gallon white Bleach jugs. Just the right size, already white, and FREE!! Ya just have to keep on the old lady and maybe a couple of friends to save them for you! My freshwater fishing buddy bleaches his wood fence and porch a couple times a year, and usually has about 5 each time.

Later
R3F


----------



## SSNJOHN

*White Pool Noodles*

Anyone know where you buy white pool noodles?

Thanks,

SSNJOHN


----------



## jdr418

http://fishingnoodle.com/main.sc

Here is where I got mine. I made tip up free floating jugs with mine. They are great.


----------



## rkerhs409

jdr418 said:


> http://fishingnoodle.com/main.sc
> 
> Here is where I got mine. I made tip up free floating jugs with mine. They are great.


I bought my noodles from him also but keep in mind you have to use 3/4" PVC. I tried 1/2" but they kept sliding off.


----------



## jrg_80

When putting you stageons on how do you avoid the bait(live) twisting itself around your main line and having it eventually getting spun up to and around your main line? I've used swivels with a oystermans knot on either side to maintain its position but still have the same issue when I pull my line up with the perch being wrapped up around the main line...

Thanks


----------



## Red3Fish

JRG.....I have not tried it, but was told by an old time jugger (older than me!!) that he uses stiff ~50# mono leads for his hooks and they stay pretty untangled. The leads don't have to be real long, maybe 12"-14 ", and we tie knots in the tarred main line about 2" apart, where we want a hook, and use trotline clips to attach when putting out, and take off when coming in.

We have "spots" to attach hooks about every 3" on a 25' main line. Sometimes only 2 or 3 hooks on line and line tied off short for shallower water. Plus, if you have a "big momma" on a lower hook, you can unattach the upper hooks, and not worry so much about a run and pulling the line through your hand until.....OUCH!.....LOL.

Hope this helps.....will be trying the 50# mono next month. Sounds good though!

Later
R3F


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

rkerhs409 said:


> I bought my noodles from him also but keep in mind you have to use 3/4" PVC. I tried 1/2" but they kept sliding off.


 Get the cold water 1/2" PVC, if you get the hot water 1/2" PVC, it will slip. 3/4" PVC will work, but 1/2" is better,IMO


----------



## BHREDNECK97

weedeater said:


> Why not make some noodles instead? all you need is a few pieces of PVC, some caps, few foam pool noodles, string and weights. They are cheap to build and you can write your info on PVC with sharpie and wrap your string around them when not in use.


This is what we use and it works great.


----------



## flatsfats

My Pop used two liter soda bottles. Tie on however much string you want for max depth, then a couple loops for drops and a snap swivel on bottom for your weight.

If you want to fish shallower than max depth just throw a half-hitch behind the lip on the bottle at whatever depth you want.

He also made his weights out of the old Little Debbie pecan pie tins. Fill w/hot lead and set a loop of copper wire in the middle.


----------



## mulebelly

i use 3 1/2 inch pvc with caps on each end eye hook on other end they are 16" long have lasted 7 years of hard fishing;'


----------



## big-john

I go a little smaller than most ,I'm in a canoe and space can get to be an issue fast. I use the walmart brand instant tea containers, they are about 6"x4",white, have a depression around the center so the line stays in place when they are wrapped up for transport and the lid is big enough to stick one of the smaller round press on light into to make it glow nicely at night. I was worried about the size at first but I don't seam to lose anymore jugs than anyone else I know that does it in the same area with two-litter jugs.I think I have to chase them a little more though.

The label pulls off easy.


----------



## big-john

They stack well for storage also and fit into tube like bags nicely.


----------



## seacer

*Catfish Jugline Bait*

Hello

What do you all find to be the best catfish bait for juglines?

searacer :walkingsm



big-john said:


> They stack well for storage also and fit into tube like bags nicely.


----------



## panamafish

SSNJOHN said:


> Anyone know where you buy white pool noodles?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SSNJOHN


you can also use regular black insulation with white duck tape


----------



## rkerhs409

seacer said:


> Hello
> 
> What do you all find to be the best catfish bait for juglines?
> 
> searacer :walkingsm


Live goldfish, shad and mullet is what I like to use. You would think fresh dead shrimp as many hard heads as we catch with it in saltwater.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

jrg_80 said:


> When putting you stageons on how do you avoid the bait(live) twisting itself around your main line and having it eventually getting spun up to and around your main line? I've used swivels with a oystermans knot on either side to maintain its position but still have the same issue when I pull my line up with the perch being wrapped up around the main line...
> 
> Thanks


I only use one hook on my free floating jugs and no weight. No stagings. The hoot is tied directly to the end.


----------



## big-john

seacer said:


> Hello
> 
> What do you all find to be the best catfish bait for juglines?
> 
> searacer :walkingsm


I'm not a very experienced jugliner and haven't tried many different baits so I'm just repeating what I've been told but I've been told Gou are favorite baits of some of the most successful jug-liners I know.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

I'm with big John, Gou is the best, but when that is not available, it's small Minnows, or Shad.


----------



## mossyoak1

Sunbeam said:


> Two and three liter clear soda bottles work great.
> Just put a LITTLE soapy water in them to rinse out the sticky sugar and rinse well with clear water..
> Then put about two table spoons of white latex paint in each bottle and shake well.
> Wallah!!! you have white bottle that you can write your info on the out side with a permanent ink marker.
> 
> This is awesome. And if you like running jugs at night, then throw a glow stick in the jug. You can see them for a ways and it looks cool. And then when someone comes flying down the river at night and sees a bunch of diffrent colored "objects" floating, then its real funny.


----------



## bcbrahmans

i fill my jugs w/ spray foam... when i have some left over from a project i just spray it in any white jug w/ a handle. when it gets full of foam i will silicone the lid on.

i use bricks for wts and circle hooks, stainless swivels.


----------



## Sunbeam

Amen to releasing those bigger flat heads and blues! Any flathead over 40 lbs can be 20 plus years old.
I know I am an old softy but it just does not seem right to kill a fish that could be older than my senior engineering student at UT.
Especially when it could spawn thousands of fish that my son and his future kids could be catching 20 years from now.
It is very tempting to haul a big fish home for "hero" photos but a quick photo on the water and a clean release is a real hero moment.


----------



## Carver

Cut shad is my weapon of choice on most days, but I have had a lot of great days with commercial prepared baits. I see many more small fish using the softer prepared baits but still do OK. 

With Shad, I typically use a cut piece about 1" x 3" on a medium sized circle hook when I am chasing box fish. The size of bait will usually dictate what you will be catching most of.

If things are slow and I just want to get busy, I'll switch to smaller treble hooks, prepared bait and maybe even use some chum. That always picks up the pace.

Anything that floats can be made to catch fish and there is not much more lethal device than a well baited 2-liter bottle. Something as small as a 16 oz soda bottle will catch fish fine, but only if you are working them. I would not leave them out overnight unless very well weighted.

My weapon of choice is the 18" white noodle you can buy at Walmart. They have a 3/16" steel rod running through the center to lift by and fasten your rigging to. They are about $4.99 each or you can buy 3 packs of them for $10.49. They run them on clearance for considerably less every fall and I stock up while they are marked down. You can hit the dollar stores and score pool noodles for $1.00 each that will yield about 3-4 "jugs" each. Just add the white duck tape or hit Home depot for some plastic paint. You will have to touch them up every other trip or so but they work really well. An old milk crate is priceless for organizing the whole mess.

I use hooks on drops about 15" long with a trot-line clip on them. As I roll them up for the day, I unhook the drop and put it on a pool noodle section for storage. I can put 16-20 hooks around a single section of foam. I carry a couple of sets ( types) of hooks with me in case bait is hard to find and I change plans. I always carry a back-up bait with me in case the fresh shade are hard to find.

I usually drop some near the bottom near structure of any type like a channel, ledge or point. I will drop a few more near any green vegetation I can find and usually a few in 3-4 foot of water if the wind is blowing into the shore. Usually within 30 minutes I know where i will be busiest and start migrating jugs there as I get the time.

Tight lines, Phill


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

I can carry 25 jugs in a couple trash bags, or I can carry 25 noodles in a 12 x 12 milk crate. IMO, I like the latter?


----------



## daryl1979

Those noddles are nice .... I'm only looking at making 5 jug lines


----------



## KingTut

seacer said:


> Hi, What do you use for a weight for jug lines and how long should I make the line?
> 
> Searacer:texasflag


I use the weights off of my old rotten/snagged cast nets. They work perfect.


----------

